

Remind HN: Good Luck With YC Application Results Tomorrow - rallycross

Results day is tomorrow &#38; we've all been hacking away at our ideas!<p>Good Luck guys... hope you get in!
======
jparkside
Couldn't sleep last night thinking about it!!

